# dar uma incerta



## altita

_Ele já foi pra casa, pra o seu apartamento? Tá. Vou dar uma inserta nesse apartamento!_

Significa que ela vai checar se ele está lá?


----------



## Brass

Boa noite, altita.
"_dar uma incerta" _significa fazer uma inspeção, sem aviso antecipado.
Dentro do contexto, provavelmente significa que ela vai verificar se ele está lá, sim.


----------



## altita

Ah, entendi, Brass. Muito obrigada!


----------



## Pernambuco

Segundo o dicionário Michaelis:

Dar uma incerta, gíria: aparecer onde não se é esperado, com o intuito de fiscalizar, vigiar ou espionar: Ela deu uma incerta no colégio e pegou o namoradinho na maior paquera.


----------



## andre luis

Nem sabia que isso já estava no dicionário,pensei que era algo mais regional (do Sul do país).


----------



## Pernambuco

andre luis said:


> Nem sabia que isso já estava no dicionário,pensei que era algo mais regional (do Sul do país).



Acredito ser uma expressão de fácil compreensão em qualquer parte do país. No nordeste é muito comum.


----------



## Vanda

Ouso dizer que é nacional.


----------



## Mangato

Então, dar uma incerta equivale ao que nos dizemos _caer por sorpresa_, ou melhor ainda _dejarse caer._

_Me dejaré caer por su casa, por ver si me entero de algo_


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Acredito que se a incerta a faz um oficial de justiça com dois testigos estariamos na presença de um _allanamiento_ (em espanhol)... Como se diz em português?

No espanhol que fala _la Reina del Plata_ diriamos: _Él ya se fue a su casa, a su departamento? Aha..., le voy a caer en el departamento a ese _("a ese" lo agregué yo  porque viene justito al tono que me estoy imaginando de la frase original).

El "caer" tal cual como dice Mangato, no es que va a caer de un helicóptero, es que va a ser de sorpresa, con la intención de encontrarlo "en alguna" - "infraganti" o vaya uno a saber en qué cree que se lo va a encontrar el perseguido que le quiere dar la incerta al pobre buen hombre.

Saludos y besos
Ivonne


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Acredito que se a incerta a faz um oficial de justiça com dois testigos estariamos na presença de um _allanamiento_ (em espanhol)... Como se diz em português?
> 
> No espanhol que fala _la Reina del Plata_ diriamos: _Él ya se fue a su casa, a su departamento? Aha..., le voy a caer en el departamento a ese _("a ese" lo agregué yo  porque viene justito al tono que me estoy imaginando de la frase original).
> 
> El "caer" tal cual como dice Mangato, no es que va a caer de un helicóptero, es que va a ser de sorpresa, con la intención de encontrarlo "en alguna" - "infraganti" o vaya uno a saber en qué cree que se lo va a encontrar el perseguido que le quiere dar la incerta al *pobre buen hombre*.  O buena mujer, que no es cuestión de  discriminar por razón de sexo
> 
> Saludos y besos
> 
> 
> Ivonne


 

Saludos que hago extensivos a todos los foreros. Felices Fiestas- Bom Natal

MG


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

No es cuestión discriminar bajo ningún concepto, y tampoco es mi caso.

Fijate Mangato que la frase original dice: _Ele já foi pra casa, pra o seu apartamento? Tá. Vou dar uma inserta nesse apartamento!_

Es por eso que creo es un sujeto masculino.

Saludos para todos!


----------



## Mangato

Tienes razón (como siempre). El post inicial quedaba atrás y no leí con atención. Ocurre que los chicos, menos prudente suelen ser pillados "in fraganti" con mayor facilidad, pero no siempre.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Jamás jamás tengo razón, a veces le pego nomás, es suerte...
Mirá si me han encontrado _in fraganti_ a mí! jajaja, o _con las manos en la masa... _Por favor no mal interpretar, digo que me han encontrado comiendo algún chocolate escondida o atacando las berenjenas en escabeche. Bueno, me fui por las tapas, besos Mangato y todos por dondequiera que estén...


----------

